# Who's hatching right now?



## Dozclan12

I am.  I have some NN eggs going into lock down this Friday.  

Anyone else hatching right now?   

Need help with it?

Ask questions here...there will others to come along...hopefully to help if needed until BYC is back up.  

What are you hatching?


----------



## CTKen

I got a few EE eggs on day 9. How will this thread differ from the Hatching / Incubation Help thread started by Kathy?


----------



## Dozclan12

Don't ask me..I noticed it ...AFTER..I did this one.   But, you never know, it could be ... slower..for those that don't want to be in a big one..or maybe I can modify this one for the month of May...although, we will be going back soon..oh yes we will...soon!      Will see what happens.  No biggy if no one comes on.


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Don't ask me..I noticed it ...AFTER..I did this one.   But, you never know, it could be ... slower..for those that don't want to be in a big one..or maybe I can modify this one for the month of May...although, we will be going back soon..oh yes we will...soon!      Will see what happens.  No biggy if no one comes on.


 - it's all a bit tricky, this new system ain't it? Good job that we are getting to familiarise ourselves with the new format before we head home.

BTW - I only saw Kathy's thread 'cos it popped up, under this one as a "similar thread"


----------



## Dozclan12

Yes, I think I am actually getting the hang of it, if I need something..whalah!  All I have to do is ask.  I am sure there will be a lot of questions.  To me, it's looking pretty easy actually.  I just hope they don't keep this color.  Oh we can get set in our ways can't we??


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> I just hope they don't keep this color.  Oh we can get set in our ways can't we??


 Course we can. I like being a "stick in the mud". DW says I'm a grumpy old man (and I'm only middle-aged) which I personally, take a compliment 

Just checked the new look of the new format - seems we are going back to our usual livery - https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...es-discussion-thread.35849/page-2#post-497159


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh yeah!  I even notice that there is a place there to see who is active at the time.  I like that.  There are times I need to talk to a certain person.  Hmm, speaking of that, I have not noticed a pm on here.   Has to be.  Another thing staring me in the face.   
Ok, grumpy ol man.  This not so grumpy old lady is heading out.  Thanks for showing me that sneak peek.  I fee better now.


----------



## CTKen

Dozclan12 said:


> Oh yeah!  I even notice that there is a place there to see who is active at the time.  I like that.  There are times I need to talk to a certain person.  Hmm, speaking of that, I have not noticed a pm on here.   Has to be.  Another thing staring me in the face.
> Ok, grumpy ol man.  This not so grumpy old lady is heading out.  Thanks for showing me that sneak peek.  I fee better now.



PMs are called "conversations"


----------



## South OH Chicks

I am on day 10 of 24 RIR eggs.  Looking forward to hatch day.


----------



## WVduckchick

I'm moving 38 lavender Orpington eggs to the hatcher this evening.


----------



## Kiki

@H2oratt  is!


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

8 shipped duck eggs in the bator, 7 of them are doing well on day 9... Also have 9 chooks in there, but they're all infertile.


----------



## MikeLM

Good luck everyone hatching! 

I found a broody behind a hay feeder yesterday, not sure when I'll be hatching though.


----------



## South OH Chicks

Did you hatch your own eggs, or did you buy eggs from someone?  I would be interested in possibly buying some hatching eggs.


----------



## South OH Chicks

WVduckchick said:


> I'm moving 38 lavender Orpington eggs to the hatcher this evening.




Did you hatch your own eggs, or did you buy eggs from someone? I would be interested in possibly buying some hatching eggs.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm

Hey @South OH Chicks, nice to see you here. I remember you from BYC.


----------



## South OH Chicks

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Hey @South OH Chicks, nice to see you here. I remember you from BYC.



Have to talk somewhere, I am not always posting, but look at BYC daily to specific threads.  I am glad this was set up during the down time.


----------



## WVduckchick

South OH Chicks said:


> Did you hatch your own eggs, or did you buy eggs from someone? I would be interested in possibly buying some hatching eggs.



From my flock.  I've got plenty of eggs, if you want some.  Although now one of them has gone broody on me.


----------



## South OH Chicks

How much per dozen?


----------



## aart

I'm hatching...day 20.... but am posting it on the other thread.
Let's see if I can link to it:
https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...lots-of-information.35852/page-38#post-497040


----------



## DwayneNLiz

CTKen said:


> I got a few EE eggs on day 9. How will this thread differ from the Hatching / Incubation Help thread started by Kathy?


hers is more for emergencies, not like a hatchalong



Dozclan12 said:


> Oh yeah!  I even notice that there is a place there to see who is active at the time.  I like that.  There are times I need to talk to a certain person.  Hmm, speaking of that, I have not noticed a pm on here.   Has to be.  Another thing staring me in the face.
> Ok, grumpy ol man.  This not so grumpy old lady is heading out.  Thanks for showing me that sneak peek.  I fee better now.


 pms are conversations here



South OH Chicks said:


> Did you hatch your own eggs, or did you buy eggs from someone?  I would be interested in possibly buying some hatching eggs.


 i have both in my bator!


----------



## CTKen

DwayneNLiz said:


> hers is more for emergencies, not like a hatchalong


 Gotcha


----------



## DwayneNLiz

SOOOooooo 

i have a lot of eggs in my bator,
24 locking down tonight
6 at daycare locking down on saturday
3 i gave to my broody last night that are due to lock down in a few days
20ish eggs due to lock down on 5/19 i think

and more eggs coming 
oh and a ton of inferts in there that i will be pulling tonight when i pull the others


----------



## aart

CTKen said:


> How will this thread differ from the Hatching / Incubation Help thread started by Kathy?





DwayneNLiz said:


> hers is more for emergencies, not like a hatchalong


Ahh, so this thread is Hatch N Chat    tho the other is rather chatty too!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

aart said:


> Ahh, so this thread is Hatch N Chat    tho the other is rather chatty too!


us chicken crazies like to chat while waiting to candle or waiting to watch chick tv lol


----------



## FishMtFarm

I have 19 Silkie eggs a week and a half out from hatching but I also just had a broody hen hatch 6 silkies. Also have a Silkie hen that adopted some Marans, NH reds, and speckled Sussex that I bought.


----------



## Dozclan12

Ooo, love that black silkie!  I have a 4 month old..and a light blue.  I can tell already, that the blue is going to make a great broody.  I haven't had a mama for a while.  She just took over..at 4 months, taking care of some little bantam cochins I put in their pen.   I went to put the babies in a warmer place for the night, as it was still getting cool..where were they?  I lifted the two silkies..ahhaa, all snuggled up under the silkies.  The blue girl will call the babies over to eat when I put treats in the pen.  It's so cute.  I think she will go broody before she even starts to lay!  Is that possible?   

I am excited.  Going into lock down tomorrow.  I always mark the eggs, get the bator lined, and set the eggs the way I want them set the night before, so, that means tonight.  I hope they are all still viable.  They were 3 nights ago.  Ask me if I don't mind candling.      Looking forward to some NN babies..love love the ones with the bow ties.


----------



## Dozclan12

Love me a RIR!   Or two!

 Oh, I've seen those Lavender Orpingtons..well, they were English ones..probably a difference?  Man those chickens were big!  Loved the color!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> Ooo, love that black silkie!  I have a 4 month old..and a light blue.  I can tell already, that the blue is going to make a great broody.  I haven't had a mama for a while.  She just took over..at 4 months, taking care of some little bantam cochins I put in their pen.   I went to put the babies in a warmer place for the night, as it was still getting cool..where were they?  I lifted the two silkies..ahhaa, all snuggled up under the silkies.  The blue girl will call the babies over to eat when I put treats in the pen.  It's so cute.  I think she will go broody before she even starts to lay!  Is that possible?
> 
> I am excited.  Going into lock down tomorrow.  I always mark the eggs, get the bator lined, and set the eggs the way I want them set the night before, so, that means tonight.  I hope they are all still viable.  They were 3 nights ago.  Ask me if I don't mind candling.      Looking forward to some NN babies..love love the ones with the bow ties.



thats awesome!! she might lay a couple before she goes broody but good luck!! 
i have NN babies due next week!


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

I have goose eggs on day 11


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Yorkshire Coop said:


> View attachment 33070
> 
> I have goose eggs on day 11


What kind??


----------



## Yorkshire Coop

Think they are Embden x Tolouse but can't be sure. The farmer I got them from thinks only the Tolouse female is laying.


----------



## JRNash

I


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

I got 11 various Orpington egg, and 8 turkey eggs, 4 chocolate pencilled palm, and 4 Oregon blue under my broody bantams. I'm gonna stuff another 1/2 barnevelder eggs under them tomorrow. About 10 days in on the Orpington, and 8 days in on the turkey eggs.


----------



## JRNash

Can't beat them might as well join them. I've got around 150 quail eggs half way through  incubation


----------



## JRNash

Just born??? Someone has a strange sense of humor


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh boy Geese.  I just hatched a ducking for a friend, who had a racoon get most of her eggs..and her.    Only one of the two eggs hatched that he brought over. So, had to get a buddy.  I can't keep ducks.  Would be too messy for me here.  But oh man!  That was fun having those babies here for a while..they are sooo cute!  They loved me.  They wanted me to hold them when they weren't in the brooder.  
My Grandmother had geese.  And chickens, because of her, I have chickens!


----------



## Dozclan12

JR..we have someone in our area looking for quail.  They are pretty popular around here in Utah.   I hatched some Buttons once...darn cute little critters.  Had a nice tux in there too.   Don't have them now.  They went to a real nice place with a big area to fly around in.


----------



## Dozclan12

DwayneNLiz said:


> thats awesome!! she might lay a couple before she goes broody but good luck!!
> i have NN babies due next week!




Do you have NN's of your own, or did you order eggs?  I have to order eggs right now.  Went to the NN thread on BYC to get some.   Here's my last hatch from two different breeders.  I have more, like I said, going into lock down tomorrow. 

 

Love this one, crossing fingers it's a girl!


----------



## Dozclan12

JRNash said:


> Can't beat them might as well join them. I've got around 150 quail eggs half way through  incubation



Glad ya did!  Did I miss your post on what you are hatching?


----------



## Dpenning

I've got 50 coturnix eggs that are going into lockdown tomorrow, should start hatching this weekend.


----------



## Dozclan12

More quail..popular there too?


----------



## WVduckchick

Dozclan12 said:


> Do you have NN's of your own, or did you order eggs?  I have to order eggs right now.  Went to the NN thread on BYC to get some.   Here's my last hatch from two different breeders.  I have more, like I said, going into lock down tomorrow.
> 
> Love this one, crossing fingers it's a girl! View attachment 33134



Wow, she's interesting looking.  What do the parents look like?


----------



## JRNash

Dozclan I have no idea how popular they are around here. I'm a bird Nut.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> Do you have NN's of your own, or did you order eggs?  I have to order eggs right now.  Went to the NN thread on BYC to get some.   Here's my last hatch from two different breeders.  I have more, like I said, going into lock down tomorrow. View attachment 33133
> 
> Love this one, crossing fingers it's a girl!View attachment 33135 View attachment 33134


i ordered eggs from a friend on BYC 



Dpenning said:


> I've got 50 coturnix eggs that are going into lockdown tomorrow, should start hatching this weekend.


 Fun!!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

i have 50 quail eggs coming, and hopefully more call eggs coming too, and maybe more turkey eggs


----------



## Dpenning

Dozclan12 said:


> More quail..popular there too?


I really don't know anyone else doing quail, I just think they are cute because they are so tiny.


----------



## JRNash

They taste GOOD


----------



## JRNash




----------



## JRNash

Yesterday's eggs


----------



## DwayneNLiz

JRNash said:


> Yesterday's eggs


Holy Cow! thats a lot of eggs!
i am lucky to get 5/day


----------



## Dozclan12

JRNash said:


> View attachment 33359


----------



## Dozclan12

WVduckchick said:


> Wow, she's interesting looking.  What do the parents look like?



I'm not sure.  I am pretty sure that Desertchick can tell you.  She keeps such great info on not only her chicks, but the eggs!  Size, weight.  Everything.  I just snatched up the eggshell and wrote down who the baby belonged to, because she had written down either the roosters name or hens name on the egg!   Desert is in the NN thread..of course.


----------



## Dozclan12

My little NN eggs are in lock down.  I hope I get a lot of NN's.  When I hatched from Desertchick, alll of the eggs hatched NN.   Most were Nn.  Love that.  
I have 17 in lock down, I would think I should get me some Nn's!   Can't wait for Sunday, day before hatch day..pretty exciting when they start to pip, you get an idea of how things are going.


----------



## aart

4 pips!


----------



## Dozclan12

Oh, now see..that's good news!  You know that they are coming along!


----------



## aart

Dozclan12 said:


> Oh, now see..that's good news!  You know that they are coming along!


IKR!?  
Figured the others would be earlier like the stuck one, but they are right on time today is Day 21.
Been driving me a bit nuts, thinking the worst...Whew!


----------



## Dozclan12

Yes, little stinks can give us a scare when they don't start until right on day 21.  My NN's I have in look like they just may do the same to me..as they don't seem to look quite as far along as I'm thinking they should.  Most that is..these are large eggs!  Makes a difference there too.  Good luck to you!  Can't wait to see photos..posted right here!


----------



## Dpenning

JRNash said:


> Yesterday's eggs


What do you do with all the eggs, sell them?  I give away my surplus at the office. It used to be one or two folks, but i'm up to 6 folks who ask me to include them in the rotation.  I only get about 7 or 8 eggs a day!


----------



## Dozclan12

I sell mine..helps with the feed bill.  I put the money away .. save it.. until I'm ready for more feed.  Really helps.  You are just giving them away?   Lucky folks.


----------



## JRNash

Dpenning said:


> What do you do with all the eggs, sell them?  I give away my surplus at the office. It used to be one or two folks, but i'm up to 6 folks who ask me to include them in the rotation.  I only get about 7 or 8 eggs a day!


We sell alot. But we also give them to older folks on fixed income. If I hear of someone havining a rough time we try and help out.


----------



## JRNash

Dpenning said:


> What do you do with all the eggs, sell them?  I give away my surplus at the office. It used to be one or two folks, but i'm up to 6 folks who ask me to include them in the rotation.  I only get about 7 or 8 eggs a day!


We sell alot. But we also give them to older folks on fixed income. If I hear of someone havining a rough time we try and help out.


----------



## JRNash

It's not much,but the people really appreciate it.


----------



## JRNash

What's really hard is not shoving them into the incubators. I look at every egg and wonder what might pop out


----------



## Dpenning

JRNash said:


> What's really hard is not shoving them into the incubators. I look at every egg and wonder what might pop out


LOL!  I've noticed that about you.


----------



## WVduckchick

Dozclan12 said:


> My little NN eggs are in lock down.  I hope I get a lot of NN's.  When I hatched from Desertchick, alll of the eggs hatched NN.   Most were Nn.  Love that.
> I have 17 in lock down, I would think I should get me some Nn's!   Can't wait for Sunday, day before hatch day..pretty exciting when they start to pip, you get an idea of how things are going.



Awesome.  I'll have to keep an eye out for you to post more pics of her as she feathers out more.



aart said:


> 4 pips!






JRNash said:


> What's really hard is not shoving them into the incubators. I look at every egg and wonder what might pop out



I know that feeling!


----------



## crsch1888

Hi everyone! I had a thread on the other byc on my hatch I'm doing, it's my very first time hatching eggs I have crested leghorn, wellsummer, and frizzle silky that are shipped eggs, and then lavender Orpingtons that I got local. Day 18 will be tomorrow at 9pm I believe. I have read thou that the bantam eggs will hatch early a lot of times, so should I do the lockdown earlier, or wait? My humidity I've been keeping it around 35-40 due to the air cells being kinda big on the shipped eggs. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

crsch1888 said:


> Hi everyone! I had a thread on the other byc on my hatch I'm doing, it's my very first time hatching eggs I have crested leghorn, wellsummer, and frizzle silky that are shipped eggs, and then lavender Orpingtons that I got local. Day 18 will be tomorrow at 9pm I believe. I have read thou that the bantam eggs will hatch early a lot of times, so should I do the lockdown earlier, or wait? My humidity I've been keeping it around 35-40 due to the air cells being kinda big on the shipped eggs. Thanks for any advice!


you can, turning is the most important days 1-14 toward the end its not as important 

Good Luck!


----------



## WVduckchick

crsch1888 said:


> Hi everyone! I had a thread on the other byc on my hatch I'm doing, it's my very first time hatching eggs I have crested leghorn, wellsummer, and frizzle silky that are shipped eggs, and then lavender Orpingtons that I got local. Day 18 will be tomorrow at 9pm I believe. I have read thou that the bantam eggs will hatch early a lot of times, so should I do the lockdown earlier, or wait? My humidity I've been keeping it around 35-40 due to the air cells being kinda big on the shipped eggs. Thanks for any advice!



To me, it depends on air cells and development.  If the egg looks all dark, and not much clear-ish area, and the air cells are good size, then they are ready to lock down.  Sometimes an extra day is good, sometimes a day early is good.  Wellsummers have such dark eggs, waiting longer probably won't hurt them.  My lavender orpingtons lose moisture slowly too, so I'm holding them an extra day.  Silkies do tend to hatch a day early though.  So really, whenever is convenient for you from now until Sunday should be fine!  lol


----------



## crsch1888

Ok, I have them in a egg carton as well, should I be checking for pips on those? I'll candle them tonight & pull out any duds & really start keeping an eye on those little eggs. Thanks


----------



## lilwildrabbit

I give a few away To my  neibours they don't complain about my birds then! The others I get I'll sell or like someone else said find a family in need


----------



## Dozclan12

I've hatched so many bantams..and..I never know!  I never know if they will pip on day 18, day 19, day 20..but, I will not to let them go past day 20 if they are silkies.  I am one to assist those.  Some of them come with high vaults, and if I want any, and none have pipped by mid day 20, I start to assist.  Most of the time..it's a good thing I did!  Cochins, I also hatch bantam cochins.  Not nearly as much a problem with them hatching.  They may or may not hatch early.  Always different.  Good luck to you!!


----------



## lilwildrabbit

Dpenning said:


> I really don't know anyone else doing quail, I just think they are cute because they are so tiny.


I'm setting some button quail myself if that counts lol


----------



## aart

#3 is out!
Got a funky pip, in middle of shell.......tempted to assist, just to make sure it can breathe.
Once you start assisting it's hard _not_ to.
Assisted 4 on my last hatch...they all made it.


----------



## crsch1888

Dozclan12 said:


> I've hatched so many bantams..and..I never know!  I never know if they will pip on day 18, day 19, day 20..but, I will not to let them go past day 20 if they are silkies.  I am one to assist those.  Some of them come with high vaults, and if I want any, and none have pipped by mid day 20, I start to assist.  Most of the time..it's a good thing I did!  Cochins, I also hatch bantam cochins.  Not nearly as much a problem with them hatching.  They may or may not hatch early.  Always different.  Good luck to you!!



Thank you! Do you know, is there a thread set up on here yet for the help with assisting like there was over on byc? I've been reading through that & had planned to go there for help when it was time for mine to hatch, & of course now on my 1st hatch, things get moved around, making me real nervous, I knew before that all I had to do was hop on with any questions that might come up, now I'm kinda worried. Was really hoping that there would be the same kind of thread over here but I've not found one yet.


----------



## aart

#4 has popped!
3 Marans and 1 of my OE crosses so far.
Several other pips that I can see.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs

aart said:


> #4 has popped!
> 3 Marans and 1 of my OE crosses so far.
> Several other pips that I can see.


Found you, thanks for the link.


----------



## Dozclan12

crsch1888 said:


> Thank you! Do you know, is there a thread set up on here yet for the help with assisting like there was over on byc? I've been reading through that & had planned to go there for help when it was time for mine to hatch, & of course now on my 1st hatch, things get moved around, making me real nervous, I knew before that all I had to do was hop on with any questions that might come up, now I'm kinda worried. Was really hoping that there would be the same kind of thread over here but I've not found one yet.




You can ask here.  There are many of us that have assisted before.  Don't worry about it yet.  They just may surprise you and all pop out!


----------



## Dozclan12

aart said:


> #4 has popped!
> 3 Marans and 1 of my OE crosses so far.
> Several other pips that I can see.


----------



## Dozclan12

lilwildrabbit said:


> I'm setting some button quail myself if that counts lol



 That sure does count..I would love to see photos of some of those cute little things.  Been a while.


----------



## aart

5&6 popped overnight, including the one where I opened a side pip up a bit to make sure chick could breathe.
#7 just hatched and several more pips/zips have appeared.
It's amazing how things can change in just an hour or so...I was not so hopeful at 6am.
Never seen so many side pips(out of about 8 hatches that I've done).
It's getting loud down there.....I can tell when another on has hatched by the pitch of the peeps.


----------



## chickens really

Do you mean hatching right now or incubating?...
I have two incubators going with Call Ducklings...First are due May 22nd and the others are due June 2nd...Plus my Duck Hen Daisy is Due to hatch her Ducklings tomorrow......

Best wishes to all hatching....


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I THOUGHT I had another week until mine were due, but two hatched yesterday and one is peeping.


----------



## aart

Poka_Doodle said:


> I THOUGHT I had another week until mine were due, but two hatched yesterday and one is peeping.


Yikes!! 
Were they in a turner?
One of mine pipped low in the turner and egg was _stuck_ to turner!
I feel better about being one day off tho


----------



## DwayneNLiz

crsch1888 said:


> Thank you! Do you know, is there a thread set up on here yet for the help with assisting like there was over on byc? I've been reading through that & had planned to go there for help when it was time for mine to hatch, & of course now on my 1st hatch, things get moved around, making me real nervous, I knew before that all I had to do was hop on with any questions that might come up, now I'm kinda worried. Was really hoping that there would be the same kind of thread over here but I've not found one yet.


 We can help you! Many of us have assisted! 



Poka_Doodle said:


> I THOUGHT I had another week until mine were due, but two hatched yesterday and one is peeping.


 OOPS! miscounted a bit!


----------



## crsch1888

Ok so I haven't went into lockdown yet, I'm going to let the humidity drop for today to see if the air cells will get a bit bigger on the bigger eggs, & will candle tonight & lockdown. How can you tell if one has a internal pip? I'm only down to 3 of the frizzles that will hopefully be going into lockdown, I really hope I at least get 1 from them, their the ones I was wanting the most,lol.


----------



## crsch1888

Oh yea, when I go into lockdown, do I need to remove the red plug that is on top of the bator?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

crsch1888 said:


> Oh yea, when I go into lockdown, do I need to remove the red plug that is on top of the bator?


red plug should be removed day 10 
so remove it now, they need oxygen


----------



## DwayneNLiz

crsch1888 said:


> Ok so I haven't went into lockdown yet, I'm going to let the humidity drop for today to see if the air cells will get a bit bigger on the bigger eggs, & will candle tonight & lockdown. How can you tell if one has a internal pip? I'm only down to 3 of the frizzles that will hopefully be going into lockdown, I really hope I at least get 1 from them, their the ones I was wanting the most,lol.


internal pip, you will actually see the beak in the AC







not my image and its a duck but you get the idea


----------



## crsch1888

DwayneNLiz said:


> internal pip, you will actually see the beak in the AC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not my image and its a duck but you get the idea



Oh cool, thanks! Guess I'll have to wait until tonight to look, can't hardly see anything during the day,lol.


----------



## crsch1888

DwayneNLiz said:


> red plug should be removed day 10
> so remove it now, they need oxygen



Oh wow, I had no idea it was suppose to come out that soon, I'm glad I asked, I happened to see it on another thread I think where someone had taken it out, but according to the directions that came with the incubator, you wouldn't take it out unless a certain elevation I believe. Anyway, I have taken it out, just hope it didn't hurt them since I didn't take it out earlier.


----------



## chickyduck27

New to the hatching world here! I have 2 chick eggs out of 11 going into lockdown tomorrow and 7 duck eggs out of 8 on day 17. I have them all in the same bator when I put the chick's into lockdown will i still be able to turn my ducks? We were given all of these eggs at the same time so I had no choice but to start them all together!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

chickyduck27 said:


> New to the hatching world here! I have 2 chick eggs out of 11 going into lockdown tomorrow and 7 duck eggs out of 8 on day 17. I have them all in the same bator when I put the chick's into lockdown will i still be able to turn my ducks? We were given all of these eggs at the same time so I had no choice but to start them all together!


wait as long as possible to up the humidity
otherwise turning is not as important toward the end of incubation
after day 18 i would say with ducks and day 14 with chickens the turning frequency or need diminishes

good luck! 
what kind of ducks?


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They weren't in a turner thankfully, and yeah just one week miscounted


----------



## Dpenning

I have little tiny quail pips!  How long does it typically take for these little guys to break free?


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dpenning said:


> I have little tiny quail pips!  How long does it typically take for these little guys to break free?


they are super fast!!!  dont blink! they also seem to time it and all come out at once!


----------



## Dozclan12

crsch1888 said:


> Oh yea, when I go into lockdown, do I need to remove the red plug that is on top of the bator?



Yes!  No plugs.


----------



## Dozclan12

Dpenning said:


> I have little tiny quail pips!  How long does it typically take for these little guys to break free?





chickens really said:


> Do you mean hatching right now or incubating?...
> I have two incubators going with Call Ducklings...First are due May 22nd and the others are due June 2nd...Plus my Duck Hen Daisy is Due to hatch her Ducklings tomorrow......
> 
> Best wishes to all hatching....




Hatching now, or incubating now.  

I just hatched a duck for the second time.  Can't have them.  Had a friend bring by two duck eggs..racoon got the other eggs and mom.  :/   So, I did this for him.  They are sooo cute!!


----------



## Dozclan12

crsch1888 said:


> Ok so I haven't went into lockdown yet, I'm going to let the humidity drop for today to see if the air cells will get a bit bigger on the bigger eggs, & will candle tonight & lockdown. How can you tell if one has a internal pip? I'm only down to 3 of the frizzles that will hopefully be going into lockdown, I really hope I at least get 1 from them, their the ones I was wanting the most,lol.



Don't let your humidity drop if you are close to lock down!  The air cells with drop anyway.  I generally raise my humidity up a bit a few days before, not much, but some to get the shells more soft for them to be able to pip.  Then, I go to high 50's, to mid 60's with humidity during lock down.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

I have 3 out og 6 on day 20!!!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

I am continuing my staggered hatches. Welbar/Ameracauna/CCL complete, added a handful of Silkies which are complete. Cleaned the bator lastnight and added Langshan/Java eggs for lockdown. Other bator has D'uccle & today added Silkie & ShowGirl


----------



## crsch1888

Dozclan12 said:


> Don't let your humidity drop if you are close to lock down!  The air cells with drop anyway.  I generally raise my humidity up a bit a few days before, not much, but some to get the shells more soft for them to be able to pip.  Then, I go to high 50's, to mid 60's with humidity during lock down.



Ugh, ok, working on bringing it back up. At 8pm it will be day 18, im going to check them tonight, I have little eggs in with regular size eggs. Should I go ahead and bring the humidity on up after checking them tonight? I sure do hope I haven't messed them up.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

I have pips!! Babies by morning  too bad I ha be too I give them to a friend
Oh well time to set a few more


----------



## JRNash

Quail,bobwhites and JMF a&M's and meat maker browns. Also just had a request for some olive eggers. Gonna start them after the quail hatch


----------



## JRNash

DwayneNLiz said:


> I have pips!! Babies by morning  too bad I ha be too I give them to a friend
> Oh well time to set a few more


You can't have TOO many.


----------



## JRNash

I will be giving the olive eggers away,just to keep the incubator going


----------



## crsch1888

Just checked my eggs & I have 2 of my silky/frizzle chicks that looks like they are working at getting the internal pip, could see like a little shadow going up & down into the air sac. I've added more water to try to get my humidity up some more, it was around 38-40, so hopefully it'll go up some more. I'm so excited, out of all of them that I put in, the silky/frizzle was the ones I wanted the most, so I really hope they make it & that I at least get 1 frizzle!! This is only day 18 now too.


----------



## Dozclan12

AngieNPeeps said:


> I am continuing my staggered hatches. Welbar/Ameracauna/CCL complete, added a handful of Silkies which are complete. Cleaned the bator lastnight and added Langshan/Java eggs for lockdown. Other bator has D'uccle & today added Silkie & ShowGirl



Wow, a lot of hatching!


----------



## Dozclan12

crsch1888 said:


> Just checked my eggs & I have 2 of my silky/frizzle chicks that looks like they are working at getting the internal pip, could see like a little shadow going up & down into the air sac. I've added more water to try to get my humidity up some more, it was around 38-40, so hopefully it'll go up some more. I'm so excited, out of all of them that I put in, the silky/frizzle was the ones I wanted the most, so I really hope they make it & that I at least get 1 frizzle!! This is only day 18 now too.



Day 18, you are good!  Seeing shadows at this point..great!     Now keep the humidity up during lock down.  Don't want it too high..like I said above, you will be good.  You may have some early hatchers with the smaller eggs, but it doesn't always happen with them.


----------



## Dozclan12

2MorrosDream said:


> I have 3 out og 6 on day 20!!!




3 of 6?  That's great even for now!


----------



## Dozclan12

DwayneNLiz said:


> I have pips!! Babies by morning  too bad I ha be too I give them to a friend
> Oh well time to set a few more



Hmm...Mother's Day gifts?


----------



## Dozclan12

JRNash said:


> I will be giving the olive eggers away,just to keep the incubator going



 I would love to have a hen that would lay me a pretty OE.  I have had some lately, but I really like the med. green, no speckles...smoooooth.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

aart said:


> IKR!?
> Figured the others would be earlier like the stuck one, but they are right on time today is Day 21.
> Been driving me a bit nuts, thinking the worst...
> 
> "The stuck one " ... could you see anything early?
> 
> 
> DwayneNLiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have pips!! Babies by morning  too bad I ha be too I give them to a friend
> Oh well time to set a few more
Click to expand...




Dozclan12 said:


> Wow, a lot of hatching!



It's addictive.


----------



## JRNash

I have one that lays a very dark olive egg.


----------



## aart

11 chicks hatched....abysmal hatch rate....would be worse if I hadn't 'helped' 4-5 of them.
2 of 5 OE, 8 of 15 Marans, 1 of 12 EE.
Not sure I've got it in me to open all the unhatched eggs for clues to figure out why they didn't hatch.
Glad I only hatch a batch or two once a year...tho maybe I'd be better at it with more practice.


----------



## WVduckchick

crsch1888 said:


> Oh wow, I had no idea it was suppose to come out that soon, I'm glad I asked, I happened to see it on another thread I think where someone had taken it out, but according to the directions that came with the incubator, you wouldn't take it out unless a certain elevation I believe. Anyway, I have taken it out, just hope it didn't hurt them since I didn't take it out earlier.



throw that red plug in the trash. 



DwayneNLiz said:


> I have pips!! Babies by morning  too bad I ha be too I give them to a friend
> Oh well time to set a few more




6 pips so far in my 38 lav orp eggs. 



aart said:


> 11 chicks hatched....abysmal hatch rate....would be worse if I hadn't 'helped' 4-5 of them.
> 2 of 5 OE, 8 of 15 Marans, 1 of 12 EE.
> Not sure I've got it in me to open all the unhatched eggs for clues to figure out why they didn't hatch.
> Glad I only hatch a batch or two once a year...tho maybe I'd be better at it with more practice.



are you sure the others are done? Sometimes I open my non-hatchers, sometimes I don't bother. But I do at least usually open the air cell, just to confirm death.  Bummer that you didn't have more hatch. Sounds like alot of dark shells? Possibly too high humidity?? (just thinking out loud)


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> Love me a RIR!   Or two!
> 
> Oh, I've seen those Lavender Orpingtons..well, they were English ones..probably a difference?  Man those chickens were big!  Loved the color!



I hatched Lavender Orphington & Lavender English Orphington at the same time . The big difference for me  ( besides English have big hindquarters) was that the English all hit a stage of red combs and I wondered suddenly if I hatched all cockerels . But a few more weeks and it was clear who were roosters.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Yorkshire Coop said:


> View attachment 33070
> 
> I have goose eggs on day 11



Do goose eggs not fit with air cells upright ?


----------



## Dpenning

I woke up to two itty bitty babies and another has just come out. Quail are so tiny it is amazing. Hope I can keep them all alive. Things this small are a little scary!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> I've hatched so many bantams..and..I never know!  I never know if they will pip on day 18, day 19, day 20..but, I will not to let them go past day 20 if they are silkies.  I am one to assist those.  Some of them come with high vaults, and if I want any, and none have pipped by mid day 20, I start to assist.  Most of the time..it's a good thing I did!  Cochins, I also hatch bantam cochins.  Not nearly as much a problem with them hatching.  They may or may not hatch early.  Always different.  Good luck to you!!



I have a lagging silkie left . I candled this morning and I still see movement but hasn't internally pipped. It's day 23 so I'm sure she won't. 

 I had some  malpositions this round, had to assist 2, slowly over days. One pipped externally opposite end ... stinks when they lose the space of the air cell. Those were all particular breed eggs-- all females that struggled. Those weren't silkies.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

crsch1888 said:


> Ok so I haven't went into lockdown yet, I'm going to let the humidity drop for today to see if the air cells will get a bit bigger on the bigger eggs, & will candle tonight & lockdown. How can you tell if one has a internal pip? I'm only down to 3 of the frizzles that will hopefully be going into lockdown, I really hope I at least get 1 from them, their the ones I was wanting the most,lol.



Careful on dropping humidity now. Perhaps you all with more experience can chime in... 

Regarding internal pips-- it may not be a beak that you see, but the space that was once a clear air cell, has a shift and there's some chick in it.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

DwayneNLiz said:


> they are super fast!!!  dont blink! they also seem to time it and all come out at once!



That's how my D'uccles were... done in an hour start to finish, for most! It was so gratifying! Lol


----------



## AngieNPeeps

crsch1888 said:


> Just checked my eggs & I have 2 of my silky/frizzle chicks that looks like they are working at getting the internal pip, could see like a little shadow going up & down into the air sac. I've added more water to try to get my humidity up some more, it was around 38-40, so hopefully it'll go up some more. I'm so excited, out of all of them that I put in, the silky/frizzle was the ones I wanted the most, so I really hope they make it & that I at least get 1 frizzle!! This is only day 18 now too.



I'm not sure which incubator you have. Think surface area for humidity. People use different things to keep the humidity up and stable. For mine, I lay paper towels over the wells and bring that up to the top basket that holds the eggs. During lockdown only-- I add a felt sheet with holes cut (for air circulation), I lay that strip of folded paper towel on the edge of the felt. This wicks the distilled water from below, to the felt. It remains just moist, not wet. I also keep a shot glass with a cut sponge in the corner, filled with distilled water. If this isn't enough, I have a funnel (2" I think) connected to aquarium tubing that I can quickly drip some water through the vent hole. I prefer to keep my vent hole wide open. If I need to get in quick or take out chicks and there are pips , I have a small misting bottle with distilled water. I'll spray quick, grab chicks (or stuck chick I need to assist ) and close the top quick. There is no problem with my humidity and I can intervene if needed (but prefer to observe). I like to keep it 55-65% during lockdown.


----------



## WVduckchick

#1 of 38 lav orp chicks just hatched!  these are all sold, I need a good hatch rate!


----------



## aart

WVduckchick said:


> are you sure the others are done? Sometimes I open my non-hatchers, sometimes I don't bother. But I do at least usually open the air cell, just to confirm death.  Bummer that you didn't have more hatch. Sounds like alot of dark shells? Possibly too high humidity?? (just thinking out loud)


Yeah, pretty sure they are done, first one pipped on Wednesday. Actually think low humidity thru incubation was part of the problem, due to shrink wrapping I saw on assists. Used a clients incy for these last 2 hatches and had very varied air cell growth, made it hard to adjust humidity. Had turner motors die during both hatches also. Thinking there are hot/cold spots on this unit. 16 Marans eggs most of which I couldn't see into during candling, did confirm one clear at lockdown tho, so maybe more. _So_ many variables! Eggtopsies can give clues but not always finite ones(except clears). My curiosity will probably get the better of me and I'll open them. Sigh.


----------



## crsch1888

I just went to check on my eggs & 1 of my silky has pipped external & it's right below where the air sac is, it's just barely below it. I payed it down with pip facing up, I did have in cut down egg carton. I'm trying to get my humidity up more, it was on 54. Will it be ok since it's not in the air sac? And should I check the others, I didn't pick them up to check them, but worried now that they may be where I can't see. And is it good to lay it down or should I put it back up how it was?


----------



## crsch1888

Here's a pic, it's down at the very bottom, not sure you can see it that well


----------



## aart

They often pip at the edge of the air cell...should be OK.


----------



## Dozclan12

Man!  Got woke up to a very loud peep this morning.  I jumped out of bed thinking for sure I had had a chick hatch.  Nope, that little stinker made noise all morning long.  Now it's settled down.  It's pipped.  It's my only blue..NN egg!  So funny, as soon as I heard it this morning I thought, I hope it's the blue egg, I hope it's the blue egg.  Whoot!  Now the wait.  Due date tomorrow.  The pip hasn't changed.  I can't even think of how many times I will be in there today checking on that pip.  lol..now, if it will just be a Nn and not fully feathered..could go either way..but, most of this guys birds sold as NN are NN, or Nn..the ones I like with bow ties..so I have a pretty good chance.  Was a time when I said, I would NEVER own a NN.  But when they have a nice bow tie, I love them!  Very hardy birds, even in the winter.  Usually very sweet birds too.


----------



## Dozclan12

aart said:


> 11 chicks hatched....abysmal hatch rate....would be worse if I hadn't 'helped' 4-5 of them.
> 2 of 5 OE, 8 of 15 Marans, 1 of 12 EE.
> Not sure I've got it in me to open all the unhatched eggs for clues to figure out why they didn't hatch.
> Glad I only hatch a batch or two once a year...tho maybe I'd be better at it with more practice.


Did you already toss the others...you could candle them if not.  See if there is movement..that's if you already hadn't..


----------



## Dozclan12

AngieNPeeps said:


> I have a lagging silkie left . I candled this morning and I still see movement but hasn't internally pipped. It's day 23 so I'm sure she won't.
> 
> I had some  malpositions this round, had to assist 2, slowly over days. One pipped externally opposite end ... stinks when they lose the space of the air cell. Those were all particular breed eggs-- all females that struggled. Those weren't silkies.



Were these all silkies?  They can be hard to hatch, especially if they have high vaults..just can't quite make that turn.  I end up assisting a lot of my silkies.  And those wrong end pippers!  Little stinks.  Those are hard to do.  Have to take a really long time with those to assist, usually because they pip too early and have a lot of blood left to absorb..and yolk.   :/ 
I would go ahead and assist that one that hasn't hatched!


----------



## Dozclan12




----------



## Dozclan12

Well then!  I thought there might be another egg that had pipped..I just couldn't see it.  I knew it was loud, now I can see it's zipping..not the blue, it's still pipped the same.  This egg that is zipping, is an egg that I honestly didn't think would make it.  It's a small..long.. egg..and the air sac went way up high on one side.  We just never know.  Can't wait to see it. Photos of my chickie Mother's Day gift in a while.  Come on, be a Nn!  Special baby that I didn't think would make it.


----------



## aart

Dozclan12 said:


> Did you already toss the others...you could candle them if not.  See if there is movement..that's if you already hadn't..


Nah, if they don't even pip<shrugs>
There's only so far I will intervene.


----------



## Dozclan12

Well, it hatched, and well, it is fully feathered.  No Nn.  It's cute though..of course!  Yellow, I see black in the wings already.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Crsch1888,

It's externally pipped, so it should have air. I had one that did this and had no problems getting out. I had another that could not, without intervention.

Monitor-- don't intervene too quickly... wait, did I understand that is the edge of the air cell? If so, it should be fine. I thought it was a different person writing that-- 
My experience was a malposition and the small end pip, not near the air cell. 

[can you tell this is a reply?]


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> Were these all silkies?  They can be hard to hatch, especially if they have high vaults..just can't quite make that turn.  I end up assisting a lot of my silkies.  And those wrong end pippers!  Little stinks.  Those are hard to do.  Have to take a really long time with those to assist, usually because they pip too early and have a lot of blood left to absorb..and yolk.   :/
> I would go ahead and assist that one that hasn't hatched!



Okay thanks. The ones that were stuck weren't silkies. I lost one that was a stripper, though... it pipped, started to zip. I was at work and returned to finding it had passed. One with a vault did well. No idea the one in the shell. The 3 I assisted were female Welbars. I took my time, of course... all malpositioned- feet completely over heads and in face, wrapped around . Never had to do so much intervening.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Ha, realized why these 2/3 day old chicks weren't getting the water bottle concept! Lol, I forgot to pop the top to allow air flow... 
Guess I'm the slow one.


----------



## Auroradream26

I have cream crested legbars hatching today along with lavender ameraucanas and silkied black and lavender ameraucanas  I have 2 more hatches of legbars and ameraucanas and 1 wild turkey egg (that a neighbor found) due in 2 weeks lol


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Crazybirdlady2

19 Went into lockdown on Friday. Had one hatch this morning and one pipping externally.

_Happy Mothers Day to Everybody!_


----------



## ducktown

My shaking eggs 





In lockdown since yesterday. They should hatch this Tuesday (May 16th). I hope I didn't mess anything up.


----------



## Feathers4fun2

Dozclan12 said:


> I am.  I have some NN eggs going into lock down this Friday.
> 
> Anyone else hatching right now?
> 
> Need help with it?
> 
> Ask questions here...there will others to come along...hopefully to help if needed until BYC is back up.
> 
> What are you hatching?


Not being familiar with certain terminology can you help me with the meaning of "NN Eggs" and "EE Eggs"? Thank you very much.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

ducktown said:


> My shaking eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In lockdown since yesterday. They should hatch this Tuesday (May 16th). I hope I didn't mess anything up.



So awesome! What type of incubator? It looks perfect for a classroom hatch.


----------



## ducktown

AngieNPeeps, it's a cheap chinese incubator from Aliexpress . Got it for 20 USD. It doesn't have  humidity sensor, so I bought el-cheapo 2 USD humidity/temperature sensor as well.

I was worried about it at first when I got it, but it looks like it works. I hope they hatch. 

BTW, it says you can incubate 7 eggs - no way. If you try to place 7 eggs inside, you can't turn them at all. 4 eggs (duck size) are a max, 3 eggs are even better.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

ducktown said:


> AngieNPeeps, it's a cheap chinese incubator from Aliexpress . Got it for 20 USD. It doesn't have  humidity sensor, so I bought el-cheapo 2 USD humidity/temperature sensor as well.
> 
> I was worried about it at first when I got it, but it looks like it works. I hope they hatch.
> 
> BTW, it says you can incubate 7 eggs - no way. If you try to place 7 eggs inside, you can't turn them at all. 4 eggs (duck size) are a max, 3 eggs are even better.



I love the view on it. I can see the bottom would make me nervous with chick feet, though.


----------



## ducktown

That is the reason I intend to do a modification after I complete the incubation. I'll attach a PVC net (the one you get when you buy oranges and potatoes) over the top. This time I just covered the thing with the net and I hope for the best. If it won't work, I'll just take the duckling out ASAP. I'll try to be as close as possible on hatch day.


----------



## Dpenning

Feathers4fun2 said:


> Not being familiar with certain terminology can you help me with the meaning of "NN Eggs" and "EE Eggs"? Thank you very much.


Not my post but I'm thinking naked neck and easter egger.


----------



## 2MorrosDream

I'm on day 20 with 4 Silkie/Ameraucana eggs. The next few days should be exciting!!!


----------



## JRNash

Dpenning said:


> I woke up to two itty bitty babies and another has just come out. Quail are so tiny it is amazing. Hope I can keep them all alive. Things this small are a little scary!


If its Coturnix, You have to sit on them to hurt them. Seriously, in my experience the only problem was the waterer. I put 3/8 SS nuts in it to keep the little boogers from drowning.


----------



## JRNash

They grow super quick. One day your watching them in the brooder,the next your chasing them around the house when they fly out of the brooder


----------



## JRNash

I will assist sometimes. If I see a couple pip,and everyone is hatching I'll help the slow poke


----------



## JRNash

Dozclan12 said:


> I would love to have a hen that would lay me a pretty OE.  I have had some lately, but I really like the med. green, no speckles...smoooooth.


I started out with whiting true blues.


----------



## JRNash

Didn't like the roosters,they were way to aggressive. Sent them to camp. Now I'm trying to select a mutt from the olive eggers for the rooster


----------



## JRNash

Pretty much sent all the pure blood roos to camp.   Now I'm waiting on a new batch of pure bloods to mature. This time,instead of eating them I'll give them their OWN quarters.


----------



## Dozclan12

Feathers4fun2 said:


> Not being familiar with certain terminology can you help me with the meaning of "NN Eggs" and "EE Eggs"? Thank you very much.


Not sure if anyone said yet..just catching up.  NN...Naked Neck.  EE..Easter Egger.  A lot of feed stores call their EE's Ameracauna's..they aren't.  A true Ameracauna will have slate legs/feet.  An EE usually has a green tint to leg/feet.  Once in a while they don't though, have had an OE..Olive Egger..have yellow legs.  An EE too.


----------



## JRNash

Sent some eggs with my son in college. He called wanting to know what the blue egg was. He said he had all his friends over looking at the blue eggs.lol


----------



## JRNash

Mine run the from dark almost black legs,to green and some do have yellow.


----------



## Dozclan12

AngieNPeeps said:


> View attachment 34084 Ha, realized why these 2/3 day old chicks weren't getting the water bottle concept! Lol, I forgot to pop the top to allow air flow...
> Guess I'm the slow one.


Love these colors!


----------



## JRNash

Have to point out though,mine are homemade crosses


----------



## AngieNPeeps

ducktown said:


> That is the reason I intend to do a modification after I complete the incubation. I'll attach a PVC net (the one you get when you buy oranges and potatoes) over the top. This time I just covered the thing with the net and I hope for the best. If it won't work, I'll just take the duckling out ASAP. I'll try to be as close as possible on hatch day.



I'm not sure if it would work for you, but you could easily modify it-- for my incubator, during lockdown, I take a large piece of felt and cut lines in it (for airflow). I place it on the mesh that the eggs sit in during hatching. This allows me to increase humidity more easily, and it gives them something better to grip . This would easily protect the feet of your ducks and just toss it after hatch!


----------



## Dozclan12

I have two feathered NN's..and 2 NN's.   The feathered carry the gene.  I guess if I had a rooster, and one was a girl, I could get me a NN or two from eggs.     When BYC is back up, will have to ask, but only makes sense.  Anyway, several pips.  Looks like most will hatch on day 21 tomorrow.  Or of course, through the night into tomorrow.      No sleep for me..oh well, it's like Christmas with these.  Hoping the next one zipping is a Nn.   Nn..meaning, NN with a bow tie.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

So tomorrow at 3pm is day 21 on the Langshan/Java eggs. I was getting nervous that there have been no chirps coming from the bator. So I did a quick candle. About 80% have internally pipped, the others are pushing up on the air cell. What a difference from last time with malpositions!


----------



## Dozclan12

We are hatching at the same time Angie.   Nice when they do this on their own right?


----------



## Dozclan12

Wow, this one was fast.  Another Nn.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

I love feeding little chicks fermented feed. Though it's not very fermented, just barely. Only drawback is their nasty feet. I can't believe how much they eat! An entire mason jar by day 2 for 14 chicks!


----------



## crsch1888

Hi everybody so yesterday morning my little silky pipped externally & I let it be until I noticed the membrane was starting to turn color, so just now I took it out & placed on damp towel & carefully pulled away the yellowish membrane & chipped off a bit of shell, the membrane is white under the shell, the little gal is chirping some at me, I gave her a decent hole to breathe & hopefully take over. I placed back in bator & put a damp paper towel loosely over her. There was no sign of blood at all. How long should I go before helping more? None of my other silkies have pipped yet, I don't know if they have died or what oh & the pip this chick made is like more on the side of the egg instead of up at the top.


----------



## Dpenning

JRNash said:


> If its Coturnix, You have to sit on them to hurt them. Seriously, in my experience the only problem was the waterer. I put 3/8 SS nuts in it to keep the little boogers from drowning.


Well, I have used the mama heating pad for all my chicken hatches so Iowered it a bit and stuffed them under last night.  When I went out this morning, 6 of 7 of them were splayed out on the floor of the brooder away from MHP.  I hooked up a heat lamp and they are all out under the heat lamp now.  Hope the cold ones recover.   It is a white light which i've read is not so good for these guys, so I'll go by an IR one for night time.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> Hmm...Mother's Day gifts?


 Yep!! and i didnt even do it on purpose ! 



aart said:


> 11 chicks hatched....abysmal hatch rate....would be worse if I hadn't 'helped' 4-5 of them.
> 2 of 5 OE, 8 of 15 Marans, 1 of 12 EE.
> Not sure I've got it in me to open all the unhatched eggs for clues to figure out why they didn't hatch.
> Glad I only hatch a batch or two once a year...tho maybe I'd be better at it with more practice.


 



WVduckchick said:


> throw that red plug in the trash.
> 
> 6 pips so far in my 38 lav orp eggs.


Agreed! Red plugs are BAD
and congrats!!



Dpenning said:


> I woke up to two itty bitty babies and another has just come out. Quail are so tiny it is amazing. Hope I can keep them all alive. Things this small are a little scary!


 they are so tiny!! Congrats!!



Dozclan12 said:


> Man!  Got woke up to a very loud peep this morning.  I jumped out of bed thinking for sure I had had a chick hatch.  Nope, that little stinker made noise all morning long.  Now it's settled down.  It's pipped.  It's my only blue..NN egg!  So funny, as soon as I heard it this morning I thought, I hope it's the blue egg, I hope it's the blue egg.  Whoot!  Now the wait.  Due date tomorrow.  The pip hasn't changed.  I can't even think of how many times I will be in there today checking on that pip.  lol..now, if it will just be a Nn and not fully feathered..could go either way..but, most of this guys birds sold as NN are NN, or Nn..the ones I like with bow ties..so I have a pretty good chance.  Was a time when I said, I would NEVER own a NN.  But when they have a nice bow tie, I love them!  Very hardy birds, even in the winter.  Usually very sweet birds too.


  



AngieNPeeps said:


> View attachment 34084 Ha, realized why these 2/3 day old chicks weren't getting the water bottle concept! Lol, I forgot to pop the top to allow air flow...
> Guess I'm the slow one.


 lol oops! 




Feathers4fun2 said:


> Not being familiar with certain terminology can you help me with the meaning of "NN Eggs" and "EE Eggs"? Thank you very much.



NN is the more naked of naked necks:






Nn is with a bowtie/less naked





*not my images




ducktown said:


> AngieNPeeps, it's a cheap chinese incubator from Aliexpress . Got it for 20 USD. It doesn't have  humidity sensor, so I bought el-cheapo 2 USD humidity/temperature sensor as well.
> 
> I was worried about it at first when I got it, but it looks like it works. I hope they hatch.
> 
> BTW, it says you can incubate 7 eggs - no way. If you try to place 7 eggs inside, you can't turn them at all. 4 eggs (duck size) are a max, 3 eggs are even better.


  i was wondering how duck eggs would work in there, good luck!!



Dpenning said:


> Not my post but I'm thinking naked neck and easter egger.


 yep


----------



## DwayneNLiz

@Dozclan12 

got my first Nn baby! (or at least i think it is Nn, didnt look that closely- i was running late for work)


----------



## crsch1888

Here is a pic of how big I made the opening, I just now had took of a little more shell & started to get some of the membrane but when I started seeing a tiny bit of blood I stopped & put her back & put the damp towel back over her loosely, she chirps at me, so guess that's good. It's just that she's not doing any of it herself yet really.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> Love these colors!



Thank you! I just heard from the breeder that the black silkie comes from a black & paint. So this should be interesting . Hopefully the ShowGirls I just put in the bator survive the wonky aircells .


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> We are hatching at the same time Angie.   Nice when they do this on their own right?



So true! And are they deaf? Why are they so quiet? I've never known chicks not to cheep when they internally pip?!


----------



## AmyLynn2374

crsch1888 said:


> Hi everybody so yesterday morning my little silky pipped externally & I let it be until I noticed the membrane was starting to turn color, so just now I took it out & placed on damp towel & carefully pulled away the yellowish membrane & chipped off a bit of shell, the membrane is white under the shell, the little gal is chirping some at me, I gave her a decent hole to breathe & hopefully take over. I placed back in bator & put a damp paper towel loosely over her. There was no sign of blood at all. How long should I go before helping more? None of my other silkies have pipped yet, I don't know if they have died or what oh & the pip this chick made is like more on the side of the egg instead of up at the top.





crsch1888 said:


> View attachment 34255 Here is a pic of how big I made the opening, I just now had took of a little more shell & started to get some of the membrane but when I started seeing a tiny bit of blood I stopped & put her back & put the damp towel back over her loosely, she chirps at me, so guess that's good. It's just that she's not doing any of it herself yet really.



I replied to your message on my blog. A light coat of Vaseline, non pain relief neosporin or coconut oil on the membrane will keep it moist. I give it 24 hours before really starting an assist. Only assist when there are no veining/bleeding. Do a little at a time and if you come to a spot with veining/bleeding stop, moisten the membrane with one of those suggestions and put it back in to give it more time before trying again. Hope this helps.


----------



## crsch1888

AmyLynn2374 said:


> I replied to your message on my blog. A light coat of Vaseline, non pain relief neosporin or coconut oil on the membrane will keep it moist. I give it 24 hours before really starting an assist. Only assist when there are no veining/bleeding. Do a little at a time and if you come to a spot with veining/bleeding stop, moisten the membrane with one of those suggestions and put it back in to give it more time before trying again. Hope this helps.



Ok thank you! It has been over 24 hrs since external pip was made. I've only taken shell off and left the membrane, was afraid it might start bleeding. It's still alive & starts chirping when I check on it. I'll give it a little more time to maybe work through the membrane before I try again.


----------



## Dozclan12

crsch1888 said:


> Ok thank you! It has been over 24 hrs since external pip was made. I've only taken shell off and left the membrane, was afraid it might start bleeding. It's still alive & starts chirping when I check on it. I'll give it a little more time to maybe work through the membrane before I try again.



Now that you have assisted, even a little bit, you will need to assist the rest of the way.  When you start moving back shell, as you can see, there is a white membrane.  Peel that carefully.  If it looks like it has a lot of full blood vessels..of course, wait.  But, if it's yellow, an no sight of blood vessels, I move that back away from the nose and eyes.  Keep peeling away the shell to see if there is still .. just..the yellowish look to the inner membrane.  If so, keep peeling it back.  I'm thinking that baby may have already absorbed most of the blood by now.  You will need to get the baby out before the legs become splayed.  Need to have them up front of the belly.


----------



## Dozclan12

My hatch is done.  Whew.  Long night.  I have 13 little babies..only 2 were fully feathered.  So, a lot of NN's and Nn's.  I know which ones of the Nn's I'm keeping!   Oh, I started with 20 shipped eggs.  Not a bad hatch for shipped.  I am so mad at myself.  Was watching one, that had pipped a hole.  I don't like holes.  Usually means trouble, especially when they just sit like that for hrs. and just wriggle the egg shell.  Well, a piece fell off, so I figured it was going to start to zip. It did after a while. Slowly.  I had to check on my son that just had surgery.  I wasn't even that long!   I went back to see how far it had come along.   It was almost half way..I thought oh good.  Then I watched...no breathing movements.  I hurried and took it out.  Too late.  Ugh.  That has not happened in a long time.  That baby was too tired to finish, had his head down too far, and couldn't get enough oxygen..a guess, but that's what it looked like to me.  Had barely passed. Everything absorbed, blood and yolk.  Did I say Ugh!   :/


----------



## crsch1888

Dozclan12 said:


> Now that you have assisted, even a little bit, you will need to assist the rest of the way.  When you start moving back shell, as you can see, there is a white membrane.  Peel that carefully.  If it looks like it has a lot of full blood vessels..of course, wait.  But, if it's yellow, an no sight of blood vessels, I move that back away from the nose and eyes.  Keep peeling away the shell to see if there is still .. just..the yellowish look to the inner membrane.  If so, keep peeling it back.  I'm thinking that baby may have already absorbed most of the blood by now.  You will need to get the baby out before the legs become splayed.  Need to have them up front of the belly.



Ok, so I carefully started to pull back the white membrane & there was no bleeding until I got just past the eye,maybe, so I stopped, dabbed a little corn starch & put back in bator. She still chirps, not like she's hurting or anything. Under the white membrane, it didn't look to be of any color really.


----------



## Dozclan12

Keep checking once an hr.  You are doing good.


----------



## AmyLynn2374

crsch1888 said:


> Ok, so I carefully started to pull back the white membrane & there was no bleeding until I got just past the eye,maybe, so I stopped, dabbed a little corn starch & put back in bator. She still chirps, not like she's hurting or anything. Under the white membrane, it didn't look to be of any color really.


That's good. The inner membrane should be more clear if it's not dried out. Malpos often take longer because they miss that step of pipping into the air cell, resting and nature doing what it does between internal pip to external. Just keep doing what you are doing. Many times, especially with malpos it's necessary to do a complete assist. I have also had quite a few assists that have finished on their own while I was waiting.


----------



## South OH Chicks

I have 2 dozen RIR, that can start hatching Thursday.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> My hatch is done.  Whew.  Long night.  I have 13 little babies..only 2 were fully feathered.  So, a lot of NN's and Nn's.  I know which ones of the Nn's I'm keeping!   Oh, I started with 20 shipped eggs.  Not a bad hatch for shipped.  I am so mad at myself.  Was watching one, that had pipped a hole.  I don't like holes.  Usually means trouble, especially when they just sit like that for hrs. and just wriggle the egg shell.  Well, a piece fell off, so I figured it was going to start to zip. It did after a while. Slowly.  I had to check on my son that just had surgery.  I wasn't even that long!   I went back to see how far it had come along.   It was almost half way..I thought oh good.  Then I watched...no breathing movements.  I hurried and took it out.  Too late.  Ugh.  That has not happened in a long time.  That baby was too tired to finish, had his head down too far, and couldn't get enough oxygen..a guess, but that's what it looked like to me.  Had barely passed. Everything absorbed, blood and yolk.  Did I say Ugh!   :/


  65% is great for shipped!! Congrats on all the babies!! sorry about the lost ones


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Dozclan12 said:


> We are hatching at the same time Angie.   Nice when they do this on their own right?



Yes! This is awesome! I can see 4 pips / zips started.  I may be missing some. How's yours progressing?


----------



## walkswithdog

Don't I wish.

Instead I'm in "fox in the hen house mode" , to replace 7 lost hens and five lost chicks.  Since I only had the itty-bitty brinsea which only holds seven eggs,  I hurriedly slapped together a second still air incubator with parts I had around and some reptile heat cord for good measure. 
I put in eggs of any age that I still have and have my fingers crossed. The still air appears to be cycling normally. God bless the reptitherm thermostats, it takes a lot of the anxiety out of getting and holding the right temp.  With any luck I can at least come close to replacing the group.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

On that note... when they miss the internal pip, they lose that additional wiggle room... is there a way/ is it a good idea to open the air cell? Or is it pointless and remain lodged below it?


----------



## walkswithdog

Most remain lodged below it. Some get shifted around but it's not as common as some little idiot stuck trying to come out the middle or the wrong end.


----------



## AngieNPeeps

walkswithdog said:


> Most remain lodged below it. Some get shifted around but it's not as common as some little idiot stuck trying to come out the middle or the wrong end.



I'm sorry, I mean while assisting a malpo. I had a couple that I had to work on that took forever. I wondered if there is a benefit to opening the aircells after they've pipped below it (once the decision to intervene was made).


----------



## crsch1888

Ok, I just got done taking off more of the membrane, there's not been much blood at all just what you see in the pic where the little vein is. She's still chirping, which is good I'm hoping. I put her back in bator to rest & warm again. Not sure how long to have out at a time. Should I put another damp towel loosely over her again? Thanks for all your help! I'm so scared I'm going to hurt it


----------



## AngieNPeeps

AngieNPeeps said:


> So true! And are they deaf? Why are they so quiet? I've never known chicks not to cheep when they internally pip?!



I see 8 pips/ start zips. Some exactly on my x's . Finally, I heard A chirp!


----------



## DwayneNLiz

crsch1888 said:


> View attachment 34352 Ok, I just got done taking off more of the membrane, there's not been much blood at all just what you see in the pic where the little vein is. She's still chirping, which is good I'm hoping. I put her back in bator to rest & warm again. Not sure how long to have out at a time. Should I put another damp towel loosely over her again? Thanks for all your help! I'm so scared I'm going to hurt it


No, I be at you see it pop out soon on its own


----------



## AngieNPeeps

First chick just hatched... now we have a cheerleader!


----------



## AngieNPeeps

Do you all do this too?... while hatching, I go through weeks of auditory hallucinations. I hear chirps all the time!


----------



## crsch1888

DwayneNLiz said:


> No, I be at you see it pop out soon on its own



Yep, your right, it's out now but she is dragging her shell around by what looks like a tiny string of goo, but she's definitely moving all over the place, bumping into & going over the other eggs. Also 1 of the cream legbar hatched, it has a bit of gunk stuck to it it looks like, but it's completely out of the shell & the 2 are now laying snuggled together. I'm hoping they'll sleep & not be knocking into the other eggs. I have 3 more that have pipped & 1 I think died after pipping, it also pipped on the side & I don't think I caught it in time.


----------



## Dozclan12

South OH Chicks said:


> I have 2 dozen RIR, that can start hatching Thursday.


I love me a RIR!


----------



## Dozclan12

crsch1888 said:


> Yep, your right, it's out now but she is dragging her shell around by what looks like a tiny string of goo, but she's definitely moving all over the place, bumping into & going over the other eggs. Also 1 of the cream legbar hatched, it has a bit of gunk stuck to it it looks like, but it's completely out of the shell & the 2 are now laying snuggled together. I'm hoping they'll sleep & not be knocking into the other eggs. I have 3 more that have pipped & 1 I think died after pipping, it also pipped on the side & I don't think I caught it in time.



Yaay!   Bet she's unstuck by now.  That is not uncommon, to go see a baby dragging a shell..kind of funny.  Oh, and isn't is aggravating when they die after pipping..or zipping?  I just had that happen in my hatch.  I haven't had one die during a zip for years.  :/


----------



## AngieNPeeps

crsch1888 said:


> Yep, your right, it's out now but she is dragging her shell around by what looks like a tiny string of goo, but she's definitely moving all over the place, bumping into & going over the other eggs. Also 1 of the cream legbar hatched, it has a bit of gunk stuck to it it looks like, but it's completely out of the shell & the 2 are now laying snuggled together. I'm hoping they'll sleep & not be knocking into the other eggs. I have 3 more that have pipped & 1 I think died after pipping, it also pipped on the side & I don't think I caught it in time.



Generally , I don't worry about chicks bowling over the other eggs. They keep them motivated.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

AngieNPeeps said:


> Do you all do this too?... while hatching, I go through weeks of auditory hallucinations. I hear chirps all the time!


  LOL i heard some in my car the other day and thought maybe one of the ones i got in the mail got out of the box and was lost in my car 



crsch1888 said:


> Yep, your right, it's out now but she is dragging her shell around by what looks like a tiny string of goo, but she's definitely moving all over the place, bumping into & going over the other eggs. Also 1 of the cream legbar hatched, it has a bit of gunk stuck to it it looks like, but it's completely out of the shell & the 2 are now laying snuggled together. I'm hoping they'll sleep & not be knocking into the other eggs. I have 3 more that have pipped & 1 I think died after pipping, it also pipped on the side & I don't think I caught it in time.


 if they are goopy your humidity may have been too high during incubation 
how did the ACs look at lock down??


----------



## AngieNPeeps

I knew I couldn't be the only one hearing things ! Of course, the buggers are in my bedroom (so I don't miss anything ... plus I get up for work at 3:15 am, so I can quickly feed chicks and ck humidity while dressing .


----------



## Dozclan12

I am hatching again. Imagine that!  I am hatching Speckled Sussex.  I want to try and keep a rooster to breed with the NN's.  Would love to have a NN with the blue in it, to have more of the white speckled spots on them.

Hey, anyone else hatching?


----------



## Dozclan12

A few photos of a chick that I once said that I would never own..NN's.  Or, Nn's.  I love the ones with the bow ties, but....there is a little black one, with a nice clean neck that has won me over!  I can't believe it. Wait until my daughter sees it.  She will really shake her head.  Doesn't like the ones I have with bow ties as it is...lol..the first baby is the black clean neck..such a sweet face.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Fun!! I said I wouldn't ever have Nns either 

Oops


----------



## EllieMay

Cute.  

Right now I have about 25 Ancona duck eggs in the 'bator. They've been in there a week now.


----------



## goatgurl

I've got a dark Cornish hen setting on Muscovy duck eggs and when I checked on her a bit ago she has two hatched out.  hope the other 6 hatch over night.


----------



## Dozclan12

DwayneNLiz said:


> Fun!! I said I wouldn't ever have Nns either
> 
> OopsView attachment 35246


----------



## Dozclan12

EllieMay said:


> Cute.
> 
> Right now I have about 25 Ancona duck eggs in the 'bator. They've been in there a week now.



So, now, you have the same amount of time that a chicken egg would have to hatch..I think..Yep..aren't ducks incubation time 4 weeks?    And 25?  That's a lot.  I just hatched one for a friend that lose mom and eggs to a racoon..oh my...goodness!   I wish I could have kept that baby!   Just adorable, and lovable.!


----------



## Dozclan12

goatgurl said:


> I've got a dark Cornish hen setting on Muscovy duck eggs and when I checked on her a bit ago she has two hatched out.  hope the other 6 hatch over night.



Oh I hope you post photos.  That has to be the cutest thing having a chicken mama with baby ducks!  

Anyone..that has photos of their hatched babies..show them.  Can't believe I'm coming up on a week with my SS. Come Wed.  Have had to throw quite a few out though.  Floating air sacs.      And, there were quite a few that were just tiny eggs!  I mean, I've had Silkie eggs larger than these.  I asked the person that sent them if they were pullet eggs..they were, but they said they eat the started pullet eggs the first two weeks, then check for fertility again before incubating them. They said that they have a better chance of life if they wait a couple of weeks.  What?  These eggs were just too tiny for a LF egg to be incubated.   They did say, candle and send them photos of the eggs that are doing well on day 7.   I have 5 of the 12 that have started.    Will see if they are thriving by day 7.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

Dozclan12 said:


> So, now, you have the same amount of time that a chicken egg would have to hatch..I think..Yep..aren't ducks incubation time 4 weeks?    And 25?  That's a lot.  I just hatched one for a friend that lose mom and eggs to a racoon..oh my...goodness!   I wish I could have kept that baby!   Just adorable, and lovable.!


  muscovy ducks are 35 days, mallard derived are 28, and calls are 26
sorry to hear you arent having good luck with those eggs  and


----------



## goatgurl

@Dozclan12 pictures as promised.  dark Cornish hen and her babies.  she's such a good mama.  she has 12 ducklings hiding in there.


----------



## DwayneNLiz

awwww  what a good momma!!

@goatgurl  are you sure she's a dark cornish? she looks more like a barnevelder  to me? 
granted i obviously dont know and its hard to tell without seeing all of her


----------



## goatgurl

@DwayneNLiz nope she is a dark Cornish.  ordered 5 dark cornish chicks from MurryMcMurry  a couple of years ago.  love barnevelders color but don't have any.  maybe someday I will.  I love keeping a mixed flock.  love the different colors.


----------



## Dozclan12

goatgurl said:


> View attachment 35378 View attachment 35377 @Dozclan12 pictures as promised.  dark Cornish hen and her babies.  she's such a good mama.  she has 12 ducklings hiding in there.



 I was thinking the same thing, she looks like a Barnevelder!  She's beautiful!! Congrats on those babies!!  Ummm, they don't quite look like mamma.     Pretty cute!  Thank you for posting!


----------

